# Indoor Rabbit Setup



## evanique (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi rabbit owners.
I've had to bring my rabbit inside due to all this wet weather we've been having. Her 1 year old hutch is no longer water tight and tarpaulin and pvc sheets are not helping much. The hutch keeps getting damp inside and is starting to get mouldy so I've moved Evie inside for the winter at least. I've added a photo of her setup.

I managed to get a pair of rabbit cages off ebay for £10 - Bargain! I've attached them with cable ties and opened the side doors so she can hop from one cage to the other. One side of the cage holds her bed (cat carrier with hay) and a litter tray while the other is mainly for food and water. The 2 cages together measure 1m x 1m. I think she's happy in there but if you guys can suggest anything I have'nt thought of then great. I'm open to all suggestions 

I was also wondering if wood shavings is the best thing to put on the floor? Whats the best thing to put in the litter tray as I'm using paper at the moment. I've given her hay bedding for the time being as that's what she's used to but are small cat beds/igloos any good for rabbits?

Thank you in advance


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Well its a good setup for a tenner  could you lift one end panel on each and make it long rather than square? More hopping space then 
Space wise it is OK but not ideal for long term (all winter even) I see the room it is in has tiles on the floor, would it be possible to bunny proof it? If not, a puppy pen would be ideal to add on to a cage - if you could have them side by side effects even better. Zooplus normally has them for about £30-40 and its amazing how many uses those panels can have lol.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi, 

His awful wet weather is difficult to cope with. Not sure why tarpaulins and plastic weren't working for you, unless it was stopping air flow.

Now that bun is inside, she will need to stay in until the warm weather comes, as her coat will quickly moult, and she will adjust to indoor temperatures. 

Shavings aren't safe for rabbits - can give them respiratory problems, and other problems too, so avoid them if you can.

You could try using newspaper on the floor, and add in a fleece. 

Your bun needs LOADS of fresh hay daily - we put paper in the litter tray, the pile in hay. Buns poo as they eat.

It was a good idea to link cages together, but bunnies really need much more space - our local rescue insists on 50 square metres for a pair of average sized buns.

It looks like she may be in a conservatory? Is there any way you could pen off a bigger area for her to run in?

Some people use big dog crates as a base, which allows buns to stretch up. You can get them cheap on ebay or preloved.


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

A play pen is definitely needed. Rabbits need at least 36 square foot access 24/7. If you added at least a 6x4 foot playpen that would be perfect.  

Shavings are fine! Personally, I use vetbed.  xx


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

As you can see, we all have different opinions and knowledge.

Please have a read of the following re use of wood shavings:-

The Dangers of Softwood Shavings

We have used [email protected] cat litter under the hay in the past, instead of paper, but stopped using it, as one of our rabbits started eating it.

shavings can be very bad for buns with respiratoyry issues.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

My girl is in a dog crate with the door permenantly open in the kitchen she's been unwell so she's on her own.

They don't create a mess as a general rule they toilet in 1 place and your bun will really appreciate the extra space.


----------



## evanique (Nov 5, 2012)

A long cage instead of a square one - I did'nt think of that. I've got 2 puppy pen panels, maybe I could utilize a corner of the conservatory for her. Not sure about the wood shaving's now . Maybe I'll line the cages with paper then add hay, and the same with the litter tray. Thanks for he tips, I must say I was surprised that 2 cages together are not enough room for one rabbit - considering they are sold singly as standard sized rabbit cages  Will haveto rethink this...
I'll probably be back with more photo's later to see what you all think :laugh:


----------



## evanique (Nov 5, 2012)

Oh yeah, I forgot to ask about feeding hay - what brand do you guys use. I'm using wilkinsons own make atm but not sure if the quality is good enough - it says for bedding and nibbling!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Meadow hay, long strands are better than chopped hay, doesn't matter too much on the make. Then a handful of timothy hay is good for variety. I feed mine some readigrass aswell 

Pellet brand is more important, Allen and Page and Science Selective have the highest amount of beneficial fibre.

Its an unfortunately common mistake to make that the indoor cages are suitable, there isn't actually any one on the market that is. But recommended size for a bunny/2 bunnys is 6ftx2ftx2ft of sheltered space (hutch) with access to a minimum 4ftx6ft run 24/7. A cage with a pen around it is usually used indoors if there isn't a room that can be bunny proofed. Bunnies need to be able to stand on their back legs fully and be able to do 3 unrestricted hops across the area otherwise they can get back problems 

I use shavings when I run out of shredded paper, as long as its a good quality shaving with dust extracted I don't see many problems


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

We buy it by the bale from the local farm! Fresher and more economical, but you need space to keep it. We always give it a squeeze and a smell to check it is fresh - people get used to us!!

As well as that, we buy Timothy Hay (pricey),oat hay, Readigrass (occasional, specific use, to tempt poorly buns, as calcium rich) etc. - there are lots of hay types. You can get smapler packs on internet, but we don't buy regularly form internet as it is too pricey - we have 17 buns and get through loads of hay.

Wherever you get your hay from, just check it is not dusty or musty - if it is, take it back.


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

A good start - but give her more space; she looks very 'caged'! She doesn't look as if she can fully stand up on her hind legs or make more than 2-3 hops. Give her more to do - apple or willow sticks to gnaw, for example.

I had to bring my boy inside earlier this year, when he was recovering from a castration which had complications. Here's a picture of my temporary indoor setup (below) - he was inside for just over 3 weeks. I was lucky enough that I could dedicate a spare room to him, and my hubbie just used some steel mesh left over from the run we built to construct a makeshift pen. I should add that the cage in the photo was constantly open and he had run of the room. The plastic dog bed filled with hay in the corner was his litter tray. Maybe this will give you a few ideas:


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2013)

Louiseandfriends said:


> A play pen is definitely needed. Rabbits need at least 36 square foot access 24/7. If you added at least a 6x4 foot playpen that would be perfect.
> 
> *Shavings are fine! *Personally, I use vetbed.  xx


No they aren't, there are links between shavings and renal failure in rabbits due to the way the wood reacts to rabbit urine.

There has been no real scientific research put into this but there is plenty of anecdotal evidence.
In fact I know of 8 rabbits in the last 2 years to have been diagnosed with renal failure ALL 8 were bedded on shavings at some stage in their life and 3 of those rabbits from the same home :thumbdown:

As well as the respiratory issues that shavings causes (all wood breaks down and causes dust so dust extracted shavings are no better because the wood will still create dust) and the fact there are much, much better, safer substrates out there then there is no need to risk it


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

bunnies need space to run and jump and they can't do that kept in cages let her out for a bit and see how much she explores you'll be surprise by how inquisative she is and learn how much room they really need


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

Summersky said:


> Hi,
> 
> His awful wet weather is difficult to cope with. Not sure why tarpaulins and plastic weren't working for you, unless it was stopping air flow.
> 
> ...


50 square meters are you sure???


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i use vetbed in my hutches for my guinea pigs. i did use it for my rabbits but they sadly passed away. vetbed is great. it is warm, washable, and any fluid i.e. urine, water from drinks bottle soaks through to the bottom layer leaving the surface dry.


----------



## evanique (Nov 5, 2012)

OK I've removed the end panels and attached the cages to make a 2m x 50cm cage. Evie has more room now to hop around and I have more room in my conservatory too  I've put some hay in the litter tray and placed it under her hay rack. I didn't have enough room to spare to give her a run but I will open the cage during the day so she can have the run of the conservatory and kitchen diner.


----------



## evanique (Nov 5, 2012)

cats galore said:


> i use vetbed in my hutches for my guinea pigs. i did use it for my rabbits but they sadly passed away. vetbed is great. it is warm, washable, and any fluid i.e. urine, water from drinks bottle soaks through to the bottom layer leaving the surface dry.


Sounds great, I'll defo look into vetbed


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

evanique said:


> Sounds great, I'll defo look into vetbed


this is where i get my vetbed from. i have purchased from other places in the past but found this to be the best quality. i use the heavy duty green backed vetbed not the non slip as it dries quicker after being washed
Vet Bedding,Vet Bed, Dry Bed, Dry Bed Fleece,Vet Bed Cheap, Vet Bed Roll, Vet Bedding Roll, Vet Bed Wholesale, Vet Bed Gold, Vetbed Original, Vet Bed Non Slip, Genuine Vet Bed,


----------



## evanique (Nov 5, 2012)

Hel_79 said:


> A good start - but give her more space; she looks very 'caged'! She doesn't look as if she can fully stand up on her hind legs or make more than 2-3 hops. Give her more to do - apple or willow sticks to gnaw, for example.
> 
> I had to bring my boy inside earlier this year, when he was recovering from a castration which had complications. Here's a picture of my temporary indoor setup (below) - he was inside for just over 3 weeks. I was lucky enough that I could dedicate a spare room to him, and my hubbie just used some steel mesh left over from the run we built to construct a makeshift pen. I should add that the cage in the photo was constantly open and he had run of the room. The plastic dog bed filled with hay in the corner was his litter tray. Maybe this will give you a few ideas:


I've put some rabbit toys in there for her and a willow ball and will also give her some toilet roll stuffed with hay. With your dog bed litter tray, did the bed have ventilation holes in the bottom? If so did the urine leak through?


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> No they aren't, there are links between shavings and renal failure in rabbits due to the way the wood reacts to rabbit urine.
> 
> There has been no real scientific research put into this but there is plenty of anecdotal evidence.
> In fact I know of 8 rabbits in the last 2 years to have been diagnosed with renal failure ALL 8 were bedded on shavings at some stage in their life and 3 of those rabbits from the same home :thumbdown:
> ...


My apologies. My own two were fine but that's not always the case... At least they are on vetbed now, anyway.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Oops sorry, Daisyboo - I meant square feet. Accidentally went metric. 

It was put up to 50 square foot a couple of years ago, although has been slightly adjusted to 48 square foot, in line with RWAF recommendations.

A Hutch is Not Enough - Rabbit Welfare Assocation & Fund (RWAF)


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

underbed storage boxes - the type you get form The Range, Tescos or Wilkinsons, are great as litter trays - nice and deep.


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

Summersky said:


> Oops sorry, Daisyboo - I meant square feet. Accidentally went metric.
> 
> It was put up to 50 square foot a couple of years ago, although has been slightly adjusted to 48 square foot, in line with RWAF recommendations.
> 
> A Hutch is Not Enough - Rabbit Welfare Assocation & Fund (RWAF)


mine are in the spare room which is about 4 x 3 meters. i dont know what that works out to in square foot but i hope its enough space for them.

they have access to the landing and bathroom areas when we are home as well.


----------



## Notnowbernard (Jul 31, 2012)

Here is my Nancy's indoor set up, you can't see from the picture but she has a windowsill to the right that she can jump on and a chest of drawers to the left. We are getting a wooden play house soon which I'm going to get ready for her when the warmer weather is here.... she might be getting a friend too


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

13 feet by nearly 10 feet, so 130 square feet (if my brain is working now), which is absolutely great!! Lucky buns.

Ours love belting up and down the landing here. It's a great, long running space. We've got barriers everywhere, although we do get the odd escapee! - all bar one can do the stairs. They soon leg it back upstairs when spotted though, and act as though nothing has happened!


----------



## Notnowbernard (Jul 31, 2012)

Summersky said:


> 13 feet by nearly 10 feet, so 130 square feet (if my brain is working now), which is absolutely great!! Lucky buns.
> 
> Ours love belting up and down the landing here. It's a great, long running space. We've got barriers everywhere, although we do get the odd escapee! - all bar one can do the stairs. They soon leg it back upstairs when spotted though, and act as though nothing has happened!


Nancy comes out to play on the landing and stairs too, she loves it!


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

Summersky said:


> 13 feet by nearly 10 feet, so 130 square feet (if my brain is working now), which is absolutely great!! Lucky buns.
> 
> Ours love belting up and down the landing here. It's a great, long running space. We've got barriers everywhere, although we do get the odd escapee! - all bar one can do the stairs. They soon leg it back upstairs when spotted though, and act as though nothing has happened!


we have recently moved from a flat so they have never come across stairs before. i would like them to come downstairs as we are used to them living 'with us' in our living space. however neither of them will attempt to go down the stairs, they just look over but dare not go down them.


----------



## Notnowbernard (Jul 31, 2012)

daisyboo said:


> we have recently moved from a flat so they have never come across stairs before. i would like them to come downstairs as we are used to them living 'with us' in our living space. however neither of them will attempt to go down the stairs, they just look over but dare not go down them.


Could you try tempting them down by putting treats on the first step down? I'm sure with a few edible incentives they'll get the hang of it pretty quickly!


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2013)

Louiseandfriends said:


> My apologies. My own two were fine but that's not always the case... At least they are on vetbed now, anyway.


No need to apologise  The thing with the shavings debate is that many, many people will say it is fine and hasn't caused an issue and in some cases this will be true.

And tbh with you the only reason I stayed away from shavings was due to the dust issue but then I started to here of more and more rabbits going through renal failure so started to do my own research.

I came across this Litterboxes and Liver Disease now all though it is all anecdotal I looked into some of the rabbits that I knew and the only thing linking these rabbits was that they were kept on shavings at some stage in their life. Some deaths can be contributed to bad breeding but as I said before the evidence for me is too much to risk using shavings when there are some great alternatives to choose from


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

Notnowbernard said:


> Could you try tempting them down by putting treats on the first step down? I'm sure with a few edible incentives they'll get the hang of it pretty quickly!


yeah ive tried that it didnt work!!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Out of interest, if you put them at the bottom of the stairs, will they go up?

One of ours would love to go down, but just can't bring himself to - he spends ages just peering over. Sad really. And he can't be tempted by us or food either. 

The rest are real opportunists!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

evanique said:


> OK I've removed the end panels and attached the cages to make a 2m x 50cm cage. Evie has more room now to hop around and I have more room in my conservatory too  I've put some hay in the litter tray and placed it under her hay rack. I didn't have enough room to spare to give her a run but I will open the cage during the day so she can have the run of the conservatory and kitchen diner.


Thats much better, more hopping space  and even better that the door can now be left open for her to run around if she wants to. Leave it open as late as you can because she will be most active at dawn and dusk


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

yes when we brought them back from the vets a few weeks ago we put them at the bottom and they went up!!


----------

